

 Google's Trying to Trademark the Word 'Glass'–and It's in Good Company - duggieawesome
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/04/googles-trying-to-trademark-the-word-glass-and-its-in-good-company/360198/

======
jsun
A lot of times companies file trademarks that they know they won't get in
order to get it declared a "generic term". Once it gets that designation the
company can use it without worrying about a competitor coming in and
trademarking the term later. You still can't defend it from competitive use
like a trademark, but if you own the domain or have created other artificial
barriers to its use, then it's really never a problem

------
bhartzer
The word glass is too generic; its meaning has been used many times to mean
something other than an internet-connected device that you wear on your face.

